# TS420 fuel line routing



## Cory9584 (Sep 8, 2014)

I took the saw apart last spring and don't remember the routing of the fuel lines. The primer bulb forces fuel back into the tank to pressurize it correct? If anyone has a diagram that would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2015)

this will help. no it pulls a vacuum on carb


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2015)

let me know if this doesnt help


----------



## Joey1672 (Jan 10, 2019)

Ok that manual doesnt help at all. Anyone have a picture on the ts420 fuel lines and where they go?


----------

